# Start, Stop and Reverse switch on my lathe



## Martin Angus (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a new (to me) 14" Standard Modern Utilathe. It came with a single phase 110/220 3 HP "Century Repulsion Start Induction" motor....this beast must weigh in at 300lbs!

I haven't installed the motor yet. These motors seem to take forever to wind down. I can't imagine tapping a hole and needing to stop and reverse out.

Do other motors stop instantly? Does the "stop" function apply some type of brake or load? I think I am confused.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 30, 2012)

Without a load on the motor it will take a while to spin down, once installed, all the friction will stop it pretty quick.

Yes there are motors with a brake mechanism. One of the rolling mills at work has it, when you hit the stop switch the magnetic coil is de-energized and everything stops.

If you use a VFD you can use the braking option possibly on a regular motor if the motor is rated for it.


----------



## Kennyd (Dec 31, 2012)

pdentrem said:


> If you use a VFD you can use the braking option possibly on a regular motor if the motor is rated for it.



He has single phase motor, so a VFD won't work for him.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 31, 2012)

On a little bit of research I found out that there is the capablity to use a VFD on single phase but there is limitations. So Yes Kennyd is correct. 

You can run a single phase motor from a VFD.  The motor cannot use a switched starting capacitor;  it must be either a split capacitor or shaded pole single phase motor.  A single phase VFD can be used on these motors.  The other consideration is starting torque. The single phase output VFD  should be used only on centrifugal loads, such as fans and pumps.

I am going to install a VFD and 3 phase motor in the new year for my lathe. The motor shop guy was thinking of a VFD and rebuilt motor which will lower the price a fair bit.


----------

